# Mac and Cheese - 2xmale rats, 4 months - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy rats
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4 months old.
Name(s): Mac and Cheese.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: These boys are very lucky rats! They was due to be spider food but luckily for them, the previous owner couldn't keep them so they came to us.
Medical: Healthy boys. 
Will the group be split: Nope. Sadly Mac does not mix with other rats so these two need to go as a pair.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other:Mac is a lovely boy. He is friendly and confident, but is lively due to him only being young  Cheese is more reserved than his brother, but will still come and say hello when he is ready  Very nice rats 

This is Cheese









This is Mac









These two would like a home together


----------



## EmmaShlinn(: (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi 
I'm Emma, 13, From Kingston (Upon Thames) I'm looking to re-home some more rats as my previous one has died :frown: These rats seem perfect and I'm just wondering if they're still up for adoption and how much they cost for both?
Thanks


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

EmmaShlinn(: said:


> Hi
> I'm Emma, 13, From Kingston (Upon Thames) I'm looking to re-home some more rats as my previous one has died :frown: These rats seem perfect and I'm just wondering if they're still up for adoption and how much they cost for both?
> Thanks


Hi there

Sorry to hear about the loss of your rat  Yes these boys are still looking. We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford. All money goes straight back on our animals.

If you are interested please PM or phone us 

Anna


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Mac and Cheese are still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These quiet boys are still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Can anyone offer these boys the home they need? They have been here for so long, all their siblings and even their parents have found homes so its just them left.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Poor wee lads


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are going to Exeter in Devon on Monday so if anyone would like to adopt off us who is up that way, get in touch  

Can you either PM me or call me as I cannot guarantee I will look at replies on this thread before Monday. You can reach us on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two little men have been here for long enough  Really want to see them go to a loving home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely boys are now in a new home


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh thank god for that!! Cant believe how long these guys were looking for a home and they are such handsome boys aswell!!

I hope they are very happy in their new home and get spoilt rotten:thumbup:.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two are now homed


----------

